# [Nokia x6] Massig Probleme



## Astrong (4. September 2010)

servus,

ich habe seid ca. 1 Woche das Nokia X6 16gb
Durch eine Vertragsverlängerung habe ich es für ca 90€ erhalten.


Beim ersten Start kam aber schon eine kurze Meldung mit "Systemfehler..."
Naja ok, dann habe ich mal ein wenig damit rumgespielt und habe mich erstmal mit dem Wlan verbunden etc., was mir gleich auffiel, dass das ganze etwas mühsam vorwärts geht und man sogar 1-2 Sekunden warten darf bis das Menü aupoppt. Desweiteren habe ich dann versucht die Software zu updaten über den PC  -> fehler beim installieren ... naja gut, dann habe ich erstmal alles resettet mit diesem *# Code was auch geklappt hat und dann noch speicher formatieren um das Teil mal ordentlich zu halten. Nachdem alles geklappt hat, habe ich erstmal vom ovi store ein par Programme gezogen wie Opera, ICQ etc.

Nun wollte ich das Navi mal ausprobieren.. naja angemeldet, irgendwas runtergeladen und dann als ich meine GPS Posi anzeigen wollte (GPS wird gesucht... nach 5min immer noch nix passiert).. naja vllt. gps loch bei mir. Bei der nächsten Autobahnfahrt GPS an ...  weißer Bildschirm... und das Navi versuchte mein Position zu finden was ihm nicht gelang...
Ich habe momentan nur solche Probleme und mich nervt das Handy z.Z extrem...


Hier mal eine kurze Auflistung meiner Probleme:

-Handy teilweise langsam und ich darf sehr oft auf Programme 2x draufdrücken bis was passiert
-Navi + GPS  geht absolut garnicht
-ICQ und Opera schließen sich ab und zu einfach von selbst
-Kann das Handy nicht komplett plattmachen und von neu installieren, da firmware immer wieder abbricht


Bitte um Hilfe!
Danke!


----------



## STSLeon (4. September 2010)

Das Handy würde bei mir ganz schnell zurückgehen. Da würde ich keine Spielchen anfangen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2010)

Hab das X6 jetzt auch von meiner Mutter ihrer Vertragsverlängerung bekommen.
Das T-Mobile Branding entfernen war gestern extrem Nervenaufreiben (ich hab D2) weil nach dem Flashen der Fehler kam "Handystartfehler bitte kontaktieren sie ihren Händler"dachte ich hätts geschrottet aber dann hab ich nach sehr langer Suche im Netz den Hardwareresset gefunden. Ca.3mal den Hardwarereset gemacht und es geht seitdem ohne Probleme.

Probiers mal aus dazu musst du bei Ausgeschalteten Handy die Tasten
Grün+Rot+Kamera gedrückt halten und dann den Einschaltknopf drücken

Bissl verrenkungsarbeit mit den Fingern


----------



## Astrong (4. September 2010)

hardwarereset hat nix geholfen.
gps etc. geht immer noch nicht.

wie kann ich denn einfach mal alles resetten mit datenverlust etc..?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2010)

naja ich würde mal NSU (NokiaSoftwareUpdate) downloaden und versuchen über PC zu updaten wichtig ist das du davor die aktuellste nokia suite software drauf hast am besten beides direkt bei nokia downloaden.

wenn das nichts hilft lass es austauschen


----------



## Astrong (4. September 2010)

ich kann eben nichtmal updaten da er nur v10 hat.. aber es gibt schon v20 und v21.. aber nicht für meinen produktcode... nur mit diesen hacks wie JAF und navifirm könnt ich updaten aber dann laufe ich gefahr alles zu schrotten und die garantie zu verlieren... und ich bin eben kein handyspezi der sich damit auskennt also lass ich das bleiben.. ich will einfach nur, dass alles normal läuft und dass das scheiß navi funktioniert..


----------



## ShiZon (4. September 2010)

Astrong schrieb:


> ich kann eben nichtmal updaten da er nur v10 hat.. aber es gibt schon v20 und v21.. aber nicht für meinen produktcode... nur mit diesen hacks wie JAF und navifirm könnt ich updaten aber dann laufe ich gefahr alles zu schrotten und die garantie zu verlieren... und ich bin eben kein handyspezi der sich damit auskennt also lass ich das bleiben.. ich will einfach nur, dass alles normal läuft und dass das scheiß navi funktioniert..



Das Navi hast du auch schon auf Version 3.04 aktualisiert? Entweder die Karten für D/A/CH oder gleich alle. Hatte bisher mit meinem X6 8GB ohne Branding keine Probleme gehabt, weder bei neuer Software draufspielen noch bei sonstigen Updates. Dein Netzanbieter hat nicht zufällig irgend ein Tool um Programme leichter auf dein X6 zu verfrachten. Mit Verträgen kenne ich mich nicht aus, da ich Prepaid nutze, wenn ich mit meiner Annahme falsch liege und man alle Updates nur über Nokia erhalten kann, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Die Verzögerung bzw. Probleme könnten auch am Netzanbieter liegen, da einige Dienste die über den Netzanbieter gehen, festgelegt sind und von daher die Geschwindigkeit des X6 einschränken, es ist bloß eine Vermutung.

Hast du auch schon einmal versucht den Akku ca. 10 aus dem Smartphone zu entfernen und dann wieder einzusetzen, vielleicht könnte das helfen?


----------



## Astrong (4. September 2010)

so, ich habe es nun vollbracht:  komplett resett + firmware neu

das ergebnis: keine fehlermeldung beim 1. start und es läuft alles viel zügiger, wahrscheinlich wars nen firmwarefehler der draufgespielt wurde. naja jedenfalls klappt das nun alles etwas besser nur das navi will noch nicht so ganz... wenn ich es über wlan laufen lasse gehts einwandfrei aber sobald offline... naja...  so schnell wie das erste offizielle internet..
und er kann auch nie die route berechnen er versucht es zwar aber beim laden kommt dann "route wurde nicht gefunden".. wie gesagt über wlan gehts. aber das bringt mir nix weil ich im auto kein wlan habe.. und auch keine inet flat fürs handy.
das ovi kartenpaket is drauf und auch vers. 3.04

PS: habe T-Mobile Branding drauf und deswegen kann ich nur v10 firmware nutzen


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. September 2010)

Geh mal ins menü, programme, standort, standortinfo, bestimmungsmethoden was hast du dort ausgewählt probier es mal nur mit unterstütztes und integriertes gps.
in standortbestimmung server wirst du ja deaktiviert haben.
Dann gehst ins navi und unten links aus diesen schraubenschlüssel und machst bei internet die verbindungen auf offline.
Und bei synchronisation auf manuell.
Nun ist alles aus und er verwendet nur das interne gps und sucht nicht nach nen wlan punkt oder sonst was.

wenns dann immernoch nicht geht geh in t-mobile shop und tausch es um weil meins braucht nur wenige sekunden um ne route zu berechnen auch wenn nur das gps benutzt wird.standort findet er auch immer sofort.

Achte auch darauf das du die programme auch wirklich beendest wenn du nur die auflegetaste drückst gehen manche nur in hintergrund werden aber nicht beendet. kontrollieren kannst das im menü bei optionen, geöffnete programe normalerweise sollten wenn alles aus ist nur 2 symbole auftauchen.


----------



## Astrong (6. September 2010)

so, ich habe nun folgende settings im gps:

Navi: Offline; Netzziel: Internet;Synch-Manuell
Gps: Bestimmung: Unt und Int, rest aus;Server: Deaktiviert;

Ergebnis: Sobald ich eigene Position oder Fahren will "Gps wird gesucht..." oder "Position wird gesucht"


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. September 2010)

Astrong schrieb:


> so, ich habe nun folgende settings im gps:
> 
> Navi: Offline; Netzziel: Internet;Synch-Manuell
> Gps: Bestimmung: Unt und Int, rest aus;Server: Deaktiviert;
> ...



dann gibs zurrück da scheint der interne gps empfänger ne macke zu haben bei mir dauerts nichtmal paar sekunden


----------



## Communicator (7. September 2010)

Astrong schrieb:


> so, ich habe nun folgende settings im gps:
> 
> Navi: Offline; Netzziel: Internet;Synch-Manuell
> Gps: Bestimmung: Unt und Int, rest aus;Server: Deaktiviert;
> ...


 
Das Problem bei OVI-Maps ist, das er ein viel schnelleren Fix der Satelliten hat wenn er online geht. Wenn Du einen entsprechenden Vertrag hast, stelle auf Online. Beim ersten Fix sollte sowieso das Handy an einem freien Ort für etwa 10 Minuten liegengelassen werden.

Gruß.


----------



## Astrong (7. September 2010)

erklär mir das mal bitte mit fix etc.?

ich habe leider keine inet flat fürs handy.
aber ich habe eben die wlan möglichkeit und kanns dann auch nach draußen legen in den Garten.
Wie genau soll ich nun am besten vorgehen damit das dauerhaft funktioniert?...

Bitte genau erklären, danke!


----------



## Communicator (7. September 2010)

Ok, wenn Du für den Internetzugang Dein W-Lan angibst, das Handy verbinden lässt und das Handy auf die Fensterbank, Balkon o.ä abstellst, wird es für den ersten Sat-Fix etwas länger brauchen. Sat-Fix bedeutet in diesem Fall das das Handy nach Firmwareupdate oder direkt nach dem Kauf keine Information zum Standort der Satelliten hat, und diese über eine I-Netverbindung bezieht. Wenn er diese erstmal hat, finden die nachfolgenden Standortbestimmungen sehr viel schneller statt.

Wenn Du keine Verbindung zum I-Net hast, dann stelle es auf Offline und ebenfalls in die Nähe eines Fensters oder Balkon. Wie gesagt, der erste Fix dauert Online lange, offline noch länger. Hat das Handy bzw. das GPS-Modul gewisse Informationen von den Satelliten in der Nähe, wird die Standortbestimmung weitaus schneller ablaufen.

Also, Ovi-Maps an und Handy am besten auf dem Balkon für ne halbe Stunde in Ruhe suchen lassen.

Gruß.


----------



## iRaptor (7. September 2010)

Es dauert aber Offline auch nicht so lange, dass ist in meinen Ohren einfach Quatsch.
Versuchen kannst du es, glaube aber auch das das GPS-Modul einen klatsch hat.

Lg


----------



## Communicator (8. September 2010)

^ Das mag in Deinen Ohren eben Quatsch sein, aber es wurde nunmal so konzipiert. A-GPS ist ein Assistet-GPS, was nicht mehr oder weniger bedeutet das es vom I-Net unterstützt wird. Offline braucht er eben genauso lange wie mit dem alten Standard.

Gruß.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. September 2010)

Das Nokia X6 hat ein reinen GPS Empfänger und benötigt eben keine Internetverbindung und ist deswegen auch nicht langsamer wenn er ohne Internet Navigieren soll vorallem nicht gleich ne halbe Stunde.
Wenn er ohne Internet einfach keine eigene Position findet hat der GPS-Empfänger eindeutig nen Treffer.

Ich sehs doch bei mir, selbst komplett offline findet er die Position in paar Sekunden.


----------



## Communicator (8. September 2010)

Mit Verlaub, das x6 hat sehr wohl A-GPS.

Und meine Posts bezogen sich ausschließlich auf den ersten Satellitenfix nach dem Neukauf bzw. dem neuen Aufspielen der Firmware auf ein Gerät. Dieser dauert eben länger.


----------



## iRaptor (9. September 2010)

Communicator schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das x6 hat sehr wohl A-GPS.
> 
> Und meine Posts bezogen sich ausschließlich auf den ersten Satellitenfix nach dem Neukauf bzw. dem neuen Aufspielen der Firmware auf ein Gerät. Dieser dauert eben länger.



Aber keine halbe Stunde.


----------



## Communicator (9. September 2010)

^^ Hahahahaha, n ganz genauer. Ne nicht immer ne halbe Stunde. Vieleicht auch 20 Minuten, oder 15,10 mal auch 18, dann evtl. 3, mal 5 und dann auch mal wieder 12. Verstehst Du eigentlich was ich dem TE damit schreiben wollte ?? ES KANN SEIN, DAS DER ERSTE FIX BIS ZU EINER HALBEN STUNDE DAUERN KANN. Ich bin doch nicht Jesus und sage ihm das er 8 Minuten dauert, und auch wenn ich nicht "bis" geschrieben habe, wird jeder bzw. fast jeder erkennen was ich damit sagen wollte.^^


----------



## CrazyBanana (9. September 2010)

Offline kann man jedes smartphone für schnelle Standortbestimmung vergessen, es fehlt einfach das gute GPS Modul mit entsprechender Antenne deshalb wurde A-GPS erfunden!
@TE 
hasst du wirklich überhaupt kein Internet beim Handy (ca. 100Mb) weil mit A-GPS gehts wirklich sehr schnell


----------



## Astrong (14. September 2010)

soo, jetzt kann ich mich wieder zu Wort melden 

Ich habe mein Handy umgetauscht und habe wegen einem Kommunikationsfehler seitens Telekom (gottseidank) ein X6 ohne Branding erhalten ... vorher hatte ich das Branding x6 mit v10 firmware und nun habe ich das handy ohne Branding mit v21!

Nun zum GPS:

Ich habe als allererstes die Ovi Maps drauf 3.04 und danach erstmal alle settings angepasst dazu.
Danach habe ich via Wlan ganz Süddeutschland (and more..) erkundet und habe ca 55mb (laut navianzeige) runtergeladen. Danach habe ich am nächsten Tag das Handy für ca 30min offline suchen lassen, anfangs war kaum Signal, dann aber kamen mit der Zeit (Sat-anzeige) einige satelliten mit fast vollen Balken (bis zu 5 Sats mit blauem Balken). Vorhin musste ich geschäftlich zu fuß durch die Nürnberger innenstadt und habe mit dem Fußgängermodi versucht mein Ziel zu suchen.  
Aber zuerst habe ich wieder GPS Infos eingeholt über "Standorte", als ich dort eine Präzision von ca 5metern hatte (nach ca. 1min) habe ich dann mein Ziel eingegeben und er hatte nach ca 2min die Route (immer noch via offline), naja jedenfalls lief ich dann los und es hat auch einigermaßen gut geklappt, ab und zu riss die verbindung ab aber es ging langsam vor sich hin. Ich kann aber trotzdem nicht behaupten, dass es so funktioniert wie ich möchte... Am Freitag fahr ich nach Tschechien und muss mich drauf verlassen können...
Ich werde es einfach nochmal für ne Stunde ins Freie legen und zusehen was passiert...


PS: Würde sich für das Auto eine Zusatzantenne lohnen? Bei ebay gehen die ab 5€ los?


----------



## Ashantika (23. September 2010)

@Astrong 
was meinst du mit kommunikationsfehler bei der telekom ? hab meins auch von da und scheinbar mit branding....würds auch gern umtauschen glaub ich weil durch das branding hab ich glaube ich die kontaktleiste nicht auf dem startdisplay ????


Hallo an alle anderen hier 
ich bin seit 2 Tagen auch Besitzerin des Nokia X6.
Eigentlich ein sehr nettes Handy wenn dann nicht das gewisse *aber* wäre

1) das Headset funktioniert nicht. Nach langem hin und her hat es dann mal ganz kurz musik abgespielt aber sobald ich das handy bewegt habe hat es nur noch geknistert. ob der stecker oder der steckplatz daran schuld ist oder das headset ?
auch kann ich die tasten am headset nicht benutzen. einfach keine reaktion warum bloss ??
und im display wird mir die ganze zeit oben ein kleines symbol angezeigt mit headset also das ein headset verbunden ist. aber ich habe keines drann..


2) ich habe mir das handy bestellt mit vertrag bei t-online. angeboten wurde mir ein nokia x6 my community. auf den werbebildern hatte das handy im display eine kontakleiste mit fotos der kontakten. ich kann das bei meinem handy nirgends finden und auhc in der persönlichen startdingseinstellung kann ich kontaktleiste nicht anwählen weil einfach nicht vorhanden. aber genau wegen dieser leiste hab ich es mir ja ausgesucht....

3) ich wollte die software updaten ( aktuell hab ich V 10.5.089 )
                                                Sonderversion 10.5.089.300.05
der nokia updater auf meinem rechner sagt es wäre die aktuelle version drauf aber ich hab mehrfach gelesen das es schon bei 21 ist und ich hab noch 10 ? kann es sein das ich deswegen auch die kontakleiste nicht habe?

ich bin ein bischen enttäuscht muss ich ehrlich sagen. hatte mich so auf mucke unterwegs gefreut und nun kann ich nicht mal das headset benutzen..


Muss ich das handy dann bei der telekom umtauschen oder zum nokia shop gehen ??

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar aufbauenden ideen 

liebe Grüße
Ashantika

ach und noch eine frage: kann ich über normale Bluethootsheadsets auch musik hören ??


----------



## Communicator (23. September 2010)

Ashantika schrieb:


> 1) das Headset funktioniert nicht. Nach langem hin und her hat es dann mal ganz kurz musik abgespielt aber sobald ich das handy bewegt habe hat es nur noch geknistert. ob der stecker oder der steckplatz daran schuld ist oder das headset ?
> auch kann ich die tasten am headset nicht benutzen. einfach keine reaktion warum bloss ??
> und im display wird mir die ganze zeit oben ein kleines symbol angezeigt mit headset also das ein headset verbunden ist. aber ich habe keines drann..


 
Gehe deswegen mal zum Shop und tausche es um. Wenn das Headset nicht funzt ist es doch blöd.Das tauschen die, bzw. müssen es einschicken.....




Ashantika schrieb:


> 3) ich wollte die software updaten ( aktuell hab ich V 10.5.089 )
> Sonderversion 10.5.089.300.05
> der nokia updater auf meinem rechner sagt es wäre die aktuelle version drauf aber ich hab mehrfach gelesen das es schon bei 21 ist und ich hab noch 10 ? kann es sein das ich deswegen auch die kontakleiste nicht habe?


 
Brandinghandys updaten nur die für sie freigegebenen Versionen. (O2,T-Com usw.) Die sind weitaus langsamer im Verteilen von updates als Nokia selbst.




Ashantika schrieb:


> Muss ich das handy dann bei der telekom umtauschen oder zum nokia shop gehen ??


 
Erstmal zum Shop.

Gruß.


----------

